# Just want to say



## Chelle (Jan 14, 2004)

I've tired of oatmeal now.... <_< 
Just hook me up to an iv and feed me that way....


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 14, 2004)

LMAO!

You too???

I eat oatmeal 3 times a day..... it is sickening!


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 14, 2004)

I do too but I blend it in with my protein. Just add some milk as well to help keep it's consistency, and a banana makes it perfect.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 16, 2004)

thats a good idea js. i will try that.


----------



## Nate (Jan 21, 2004)

you guys ever make protien pudding? myoplex mixes the easiest


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 21, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 16 2004, 04:16 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 16 2004, 04:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> thats a good idea js. i will try that. [/b][/quote]
I drink my egg whites too. I just buy the liquid ones and throw them in with everything else....leaving me only 2 whole eggs and 2 multigrain waffles to eat every morning.


----------



## Nate (Jan 22, 2004)

i can never eat in the morning, I hate morning foods. I'm a meat and taters kinda guy, all that am food seems to foo foo and stuff.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 22, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 21 2004, 06:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 21 2004, 06:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i can never eat in the morning, I hate morning foods. I'm a meat and taters kinda guy, all that am food seems to foo foo and stuff. [/b][/quote]
 That's why I drink about 75% of my brkfst.


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

*oatmeal is the shisnick*

I love it too... i don't know why most people hate it so.....mabey it's because there mommas told them it was good for them....I mix it with all sorts of goodies or just eat it by itself.......but then again i eat alot of food that anormal person would'nt touch.... :sniper:


----------

